# Indoor enclosure for baby sulcata



## relaxkuma123 (May 17, 2011)

Just set up new indoor enclosure for my baby sulcata. 
Thanks to many ideas and advices from TFO friends!

Please visit and click "Like" if you like my new habitat. 
http://youtu.be/N_l6q-_3QXM

Thank you


Ekkapat
Thailand


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## yagyujubei (May 17, 2011)

I like that you have a musical score on your videos. Very nice.


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2011)

Awesome, One Thing i would Suggest it put the water bowl into the ground me so its level, so your little guy can get in and out!
Also Maybe Add some more rocks in it so he wont be able to drown


----------



## dmarcus (May 17, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## relaxkuma123 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you Jacob, I've just done as per your suggestions.


----------



## Paige Lewis (May 17, 2011)

What a great enclosure, i love it!


----------



## gmayor (May 18, 2011)

The song was very dramatic made me think about life lol.... nice video


----------



## DixieParadise (May 18, 2011)

love the space and plants. I am sure your Tort will be happy here


----------



## nfs956 (May 18, 2011)

looks good.my sulcata looks just like yours about the same age.


----------



## relaxkuma123 (May 19, 2011)

Hi nfs956, 
could you show me your baby and enclosure? 
It would be great if we can exchange our experiences while raise him.
And see each other torts growing up.


----------



## nfs956 (May 20, 2011)

relaxkuma123 said:


> Hi nfs956,
> could you show me your baby and enclosure?
> It would be great if we can exchange our experiences while raise him.
> And see each other torts growing up.



i got pixs under the introductions.my tortoise name is stewie.ill post more later on.it should be one of the first ones.


----------

